
Bill Gates Adorably Tries to Guess Prices of Everyday Grocery Items - ronwen
https://www.unilad.co.uk/life/bill-gates-adorably-tries-to-guess-prices-of-everyday-items/
======
ggm
I couldn't tell you the cost of tide pods, or ricearoni.

Can I please have 1% of Bill Gates' net worth now? I'll happily pay marginal
rate tax on this.

